# 2-5 Guys looking for club or land within 30 minutes of Elberton



## craig731jc (Jan 9, 2017)

Few of us guys have our campers set up in a camp ground in Elberton that we use most of the year for fishing. We are looking for a club or land to hunt on with in 30 minutes of Elberton. Most of us are retired and or disabled veterans. Responsible and safe.

828-275-9917
James


----------



## rodwill1234 (Feb 2, 2017)

*Bang bang club*



craig731jc said:


> Few of us guys have our campers set up in a camp ground in Elberton that we use most of the year for fishing. We are looking for a club or land to hunt on with in 30 minutes of Elberton. Most of us are retired and or disabled veterans. Responsible and safe.
> 
> 828-275-9917
> James



Hello James we need 3 for Putnam co its about 30 mins or so to the club right near lake Sinclair call me at 770-380-3830


----------

